# Safety Glasses - Why doesn't everyone wear them?



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I constantly see reminders from makers and members, posting on their site and the forum, advising users to ALWAYS wear safety glasses. Despite this warning and what I would consider common sense, pics are posted from tournaments with guys not wearing anything.

Are they too cool? Does it affect their sight? Did they forget them? Don't they care about their eyes? What gives?

I consider my safety glasses my seatbelt. Just as I don't drive my vehicle without the proper safety equipment, I don't shoot without my eye protection.

Please wear them guys. If not to protect yourself, to protect potential young shooters from seeing you without them and then doing the same.

Your eyes are not replaceable.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It was pics in this thread that sparked my questioning.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/52714-2016-MWST-as-I-see-it


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Well. I wear glasses so I always have eye protection.

If you're not shooting in an area with flat stone or metal you aren't likely to get any ricochets though. The only time I have gotten bad ricochets was when I mistook a plastic bottle for glass. If you shoot lead you are pretty much safe from even that.

I do agree on the example for kids thing though. And I have refused to let kids shoot any of mine without them, even with their parents permission.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's not just ricochet, it's the potential for bands breaking or a wood frame breaking like OneProudMexican recently had.

Isn't there a pic of Ray Shot with a big slash under his eye from this? I would think this happening to one of the sports best shooters, would be enough to have people not second guess wearing them.

This is from a lanyard recommendation thread, but the concept is the same. Safety glasses protect eyes.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/41838-Why-should-I-use-a-lanyard-(said-defiantly)?#entry518742


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ahhh. I always inspect my bands so that never happens. And I don't shoot single grain wooden frames.

But like I said, I wear glasses anyway. If I didn't I would wear safety glasses in situations where I could possibly suffer injury. I'm definitely not opposed to safety.

I've had my glasses save my eyes from injury several times over my lifetime.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I see where you're coming from. The hypocrisy of preaching that everyone should wear them but they themselves don't.

I am pictured in that thread. My prescription eye glasses are made from poly-carbonate lenses that are impact resistant. So they basically double as safety glasses.

However, I will say that everyone knows of the dangers of smoking and yet people still commonly practice that. As long as you don't complain about the outcome of your actions(smoking or safety glasses) I couldn't care less.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

RyanJL said:


> I see where your coming from. The hypocrisy of preaching that everyone should wear them but they themselves don't.


Yes, that was more or less what I was trying to say.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, there is risk in all activities, we don't always take all precautions. I wear glasses when I shoot, but not safety glasses. I suppose I should get a pair of prescription safety glasses. I do try to mitigate the risk by inspecting my bands and pouch before each shooting session.
I'm not going to wear a lanyard though. They bother me, can't stand them. I doubt that the frame I use is likely to break and believe the risk is small. Anyway, it's a risk I choose to take. I'm reminded of the advice that from Bill Hayes, if I may paraphrase him, that to be completely safe with your slingshot, put it away in a closet and leave it there.
Still, I do value my eyes and you got me thinking, so I'm gonna look into the prescription safety glasses.

I just found this on the "Eye Safety Blog"


*Lens Testing:* Lenses for high impact safety glasses must be tested and withstand impact from a 1/4" steel ball shot at 150 fps (feet per second). Lenses for prescription dress glasses only need to withstand impact from a 5/8" steel ball dropped from a height of 50 inches.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Just re-read this and realize the risk in not wearing a lanyard is dropping the slingshot while the bands are stretched. I understand the risk and it's a real one. Just gonna have to be careful, I really don't want to wear a lanyard.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Marco. said:


> Just re-read this and realize the risk in not wearing a lanyard is dropping the slingshot while the bands are stretched. I understand the risk and it's a real one. Just gonna have to be careful, I really don't want to wear a lanyard.


It is a risk too, but I am talking about glasses for band breaks. When I first joined, everyone was like "wear safety glasses, wear safety lasses, wear safety glasses". I do and don't change that, no matter what I see others doing.

I just thought everyone was wearing them, then I see pics of makers and members not and was surprised.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't wear saftey glasses because they affect my vision.. don't know why but they do.. and prescription glasses which I'm supposed to wear but don't mess with my depth perception.. I'm not trying to be cool as I almost always shoot alone.. I have worn them in the past while shooting with my son as to set a good example though he wears glasses anyways


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

As far as makers it's coverage for not getting sued. It's more or less the same with people with SS sites, just arse coverage.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

bradclark1 said:


> As far as makers it's coverage for not getting sued. It's more or less the same with people with SS sites, just arse coverage.


Makes sense, thanks.

I was disappointed to see so many people shooting without them, but in the end it's their choice.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Bruce,

I wear prescription glasses for normal shooting. When testing something a stronger protection is a good idea, I use gloves on hold hand and a larger glass above my regular. UV protection in general is a must as I see so many eye problems caused by this type of threat.

Seen a couple heartbreaking injuries in mountain bike riding. The head is so vulnerable. These memories just support my stand.

On the other hand when shooting "floating" anchor or butterfly a larger glass may be a pain to wear. The comfort of a glass is really influenced by the shooting style itself. It can be annoying when you feel the safety glass is picked up by the bands at the outer corner of the eye.

It's always a personal preference where to go and if you can use a glass there is no reason to miss the opportunity to take a proper step. On the other hand there are circumstances when a shooter wants to extend "comfort" by abandon safety rules and taking the risk to gain flexibility at an area.

Cheers,

Trem


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I wanted to add my glasses too are polycarbonate. The frames will break before the lenses do. I would have to be so unlucky as to suffer a double ricochet where the ball basically pinballs around them. I'm about as likely to die slipping in the shower.

Jorg not wearing eye protection when he uses a grinding wheel bothers me more. I had a piece of metal break off and take a tiny chunk out of one pair of glasses I wore while doing that. I'd likely be blind in that eye without them.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Life can spank us no matter how low risk we are. I'm amazed by pics & vids of shooters in China and especially England - my first thought is 'do they think they're immune?' But we're all in different places, so as long I'm practicing safety, it's wasted energy to dwell too long on those who don't.*


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

My eyeglasses are industrial grade. I worked in a place that required safety glasses and there is nothing worse than wearing safety glasses over Rx glasses. I ended up getting a new set that were safety quality, had to even give proof at work at the time.

That being said, I am not going to harp on people for not wearing glasses. Ultimately it is their body to do with as they please, no matter how stupid that thing may be. Some people may simply not be intelligent enough to realize that eyeballs do not magically regenerate, or they may think they are super human and can't be harmed. They get exactly what they deserve.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope no one ever has to wear one because of a slingshot injury, but if you do.....


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm in the same camp as StretchandEat. They alter my sight-picture unfavorably. Not as much as that strip of TBG torn loose from the fork tip would, to be sure, as it travels lickety-split toward your eyeball like a bullwhip, ultimately resulting in the nickname "Blinky," being bestowed by dispassionate friends who, sans all empathy, chuckle at your searing pain and say "We tried to tell ya!" every time you mention your new permanent disability.

:violin:

Sigh. I've been lazy & careless too. Thanks for the poke Bruce.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ive had a marble in pouch smack me in the cheekbone while learning the pfs. Glasses wouldnt have helped. I never wear them. Like inco said. Check your bands.. and match the ammo. Soften any edges on the slingshot. I have had a band snap full butterfly only to smack me in the neck.. it smacked me there because i had them at full draw but away from my face. Like bill does.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yea. I have an odd anchor point too. I actually draw back to my ear when shooting OTT & PFS. Past 33' It's my earlobe.

When I had a floating anchor point I used to have a lot of trouble with the pouch catching my glasses frame and ripping them off. One time that sent the ball into my thumbnail. So I was instantly halfway blind and in unbelievable pain. And that was when I was using 1/4" ammo. I don't wanna know what bigger ammo can do.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I never do. It has never been an issue. However if I lose an eye I have nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

And who easier to blame lol we're all pretty good shooters tho.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Hopefully after the ball smacks your hand it slows the velocity down enough it won't hurt so much when it comes back and hits you in the eye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I never do. It has never been an issue. However if I lose an eye I have nobody to blame but myself.


Same here. I hate wearing glasses and only do if it's really sunny. And I don't use a lanyard.
Also, I ride a bicycle without a helmet. Not a motorcycle, though :thumbsup:
I've had many more close calls with eye injuries whilst mowing my yard than with slingshot shooting.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I won't wear glasses. They interfere with either my anchor point or the bands when I shoot full butterfly...I've had safety glasses ripped off because I tried to hold the bands just under the lens when I was first starting to shoot butterfly). Also, they obstruct my view of the target, making it more possible that I hit something other than the intended target and having the shot come back.

Till the time comes when I need glasses to see the target, I'll take the risk. If they are required at a shoot, then I just won't go. Simple as that.

But I'm pretty sure that if I ever do have a slingshot related eye injury, someone will step back up on the soapbox and make sure they say "I told you so".


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

GrayWolf said:


> I won't wear glasses. They interfere with either my anchor point or the bands when I shoot full butterfly...I've had safety glasses ripped off because I tried to hold the bands just under the lens when I was first starting to shoot butterfly). Also, they obstruct my view of the target, making it more possible that I hit something other than the intended target and having the shot come back.
> 
> Till the time comes when I need glasses to see the target, I'll take the risk. If they are required at a shoot, then I just won't go. Simple as that.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure that if I ever do have a slingshot related eye injury, someone will step back up on the soapbox and make sure they say "I told you so".


 lol thats funny and true. The biggest worry of mine goin to the ecst, safety glasses.. never used them and i dont plan on it. Mj also stated that thing about helmets on a bike.. yup.. that dont happen either. I feel i would break my neck with it on.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Let's not make this about cycling. Because the statistics prove they save people's lives and reduce the seriousness of injuries. Yes, I'm a cyclist.

This was more me wondering why I see makers telling us to ALWAYS wear eye protection and then they don't themselves. I'm satisfied with the answer in post #12, staring it is to cover their arse in terms of liability.

I'll continue to wear my safety glasses as I'm not willing to take the slightest chance with my eyes, they don't affect my aiming, don't interfere with my anchor point or release and I don't wear normal glasses.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well brucered you have brought up a valid point. I've always worn glasses with safety lens due to riding motorcycles. The last thing I wanted was to be hit in the eye with a flying object. Glasses have been a part of me since 3rd grade,, so it comes natural for me to wear them. I will say that when I shoot with Conor and his brother Jonas they make sure they have their glasses on. Unfortunately the facts are what they are, the chance of an accident will always be there. My wife and I rode motorcycles all over the United States, she chose to wear a helmet. Unless it was mandated by the State we rode in I chose not to wear a helmet. As I look back on it now I realize I wasn't as wise as I should have been.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yea Bruce. In such a litigious society I'm surprised by how little but covering goes on in videos.

I'd probably roll 10 seconds of legalese just to be safe. Even though I do generally believe in protective gear.

My personal pet peeve is hearing protection. I see people running jackhammers without it and attending concerts with 130 decibels for 2 hours and it kills me. Of course I have mild hearing loss and sensitive about it.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Why do some people worry there selves so much about what others do, as long as they don't hurt you so what if they don't wear glasses, I believe in fate and if it's my destiny to have one eye then so be it, I don't often wear a seat belt either for the same reason, I go walking on my own though my legs are a bit dodgy and I could fall and be stuck somewhere I may not be found, but I,d rather be out walking than sitting at home thinking what if, your eyes, your life, your choice, just be nice to others and karma will are care of you


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Than why try to finding the cure for disease , why put your kid in a car seat, why get vaccinated just take your chances. Why have safety standards at work. If you get hurt its your own fault if you didn't want to wear the safety equipment . I've been a competition Rifle an pistol shooter for 25 years. Your not allowed on the shooting line of any range I know without eye and ear protection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@Greyman it's a discussion forum. If all we are here to do is post pics of our new frames and have peole ooooohhhh and aahhhhh over them, I'll see you later.

If adults are too stupid to wear them and shoot their eye out so be it. I'll feel the same way I feel about people who don't buy home insurance and then have a sob story for us when their house burns down.

I posted hoping people would consider wearing them in videos and pics. So when kids and new shooters see them wearing them, they would think twice about it either.

I'm not starting a petition or demanding adults wear them, it doesn't directly affect me and I don't care if someone shoots their eye out from not wearing them. The only thing I will make adult shooters do with me, is wear them if they are using my frames. If they don't want to, then they don't get to shoot.

Carry on. You missed my point in the first place and will probably miss this one.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

brucered said:


> @Greyman it's a discussion forum. If all we are here to do is post pics of our new frames and have peole ooooohhhh and aahhhhh over them, I'll see you later.
> If adults are too stupid to wear them and shoot their eye out so be it. I'll feel the same way I feel about people who don't buy home insurance and then have a sob story for us when their house burns down.
> I posted hoping people would consider wearing them in videos and pics. So when kids and new shooters see them wearing them, they would think twice about it either.
> I'm not starting a petition or demanding adults wear them, it doesn't directly affect me and I don't care if someone shoots their eye out from not wearing them. The only thing I will make adult shooters do with me, is wear them if they are using my frames. If they don't want to, then they don't get to shoot.
> Carry on. You missed my point in the first place and will probably miss this one.


i ,ll just answer briefly on a few points then get on, A it's a discussion forum,? Well I was discussing how I feel, B I,m not starting a petition or demanding adults wear them, ------ ---- ---- ----- If they don't want to, then they don't get to shoot ? I don't think I missed your point at all, it's very clear, I think people learn from accidents, over protection is making a generation of idiots, sorry to disagree but it's how I feel


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Brucered brought up a very valid point about "The General Discussion " part of the Forum. To me this part of the Forum is just what it says, a place to hear other people's point of view. Sometimes I agree, and sometimes I don't. Whether I agree or not, I look at it as a discussion, not someone forcing their beliefs on me. On a more positive side, sometimes I find out my way of thinking wasnt the best. The general discussion phase to me just gives us a chance to DISCUSS slingshots and things related to slingshots,since we are not able to meet in person. If it's a General Discussion speak your mind, but on the other hand if it is directed at you personally,that is a whole other story.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Greyman said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > @Greyman it's a discussion forum. If all we are here to do is post pics of our new frames and have peole ooooohhhh and aahhhhh over them, I'll see you later.
> ...


 I've also worked with idiots that are missing fingers and were in a coma because they weren't wearing the proper safety gear. Met countless shooters half deaf because they didn't wear hearing protection. And who pays for these peoples disabilities me and you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cjw said:


> And who pays for these peoples disabilities me and you.


My wife and I both work in the essential services field, we see it daily and it continues to drive us nuts.

I guess it's in our nature to want to help people not injury themselves or others.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

One in twenty working age Americans is collecting disability benefits I guess we should try to ad to that and forget about safety equipment . Ridiculous .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Than why try to finding the cure for disease , why put your kid in a car seat, why get vaccinated just take your chances. Why have safety standards at work. If you get hurt its your own fault if you didn't want to wear the safety equipment . I've been a competition Rifle an pistol shooter for 25 years. Your not allowed on the shooting line of any range I know without eye and ear protection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 shooting guns or airsoft guns with glasses and a mask makes sense. I always have eye and face gear while partaking in such sports .. bruce. Back to bikes!! Anyone see that new trek!?!? Lol jk aiming a gun is different than a slingshot. Greywolf said it best. To each his own ya know. My eyes were in more danger around my ex lol but for the sake of argument.. i get the whole.. we need to set an example.. but man.. do they suck.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Greyman said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


I dont believe the whole paying for others disabilities.. you wanna list what you and everyone pays for then do it. Tanks and planned demolitions of towers. But to get back on subject.. bruce.. to say people are stupid. Thats a bit much. Or too stupid. . People just wont budge on something they feel strongly about. But again... you are correct 100 percent about the fact that we do need to set an example.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe the ones i had werent quality? Idk. The vision.. the glare. The fear and hesitation of taking the glasses off with a shot and having the glasses come back at me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Greyman said:
> ...


 Tanks and planned demolition of Towers .? I knew the tin foil hats would eventually come out. But to get back on subject. If you don't want to wear safety glasses that's fine . I don't care if you shoot your eyes out as long as you pay for it. And support your family when your blind. Got to go I think Bigfoots in my back yard again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


 you go girl.. get that islamic bigfoot thats on his way to bomb holy islamic sites. I guess it would have to be your city the buildings "toppled" in for you to feel a way about it. . But hey i guess if you would believe that.. then you would believe just about anything.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you don't like it here , I'll buy you a one way ticket anywhere you want to go. Peace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Haiti. Ill get ya the address. Dont bullshit me either. If youre serious.. so am i lol. Seriously


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> If you don't like it here , I'll buy you a one way ticket anywhere you want to go. Peace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lets agree were both jerks man. Sorry sir


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't wear saftey glasses... helmets. . Or condoms.. but my favorite board game growing up was "Risk"... -with "Sorry" a close second..


----------

